
Web frameworks benchmarks (round 13) - dcu
https://www.techempower.com/benchmarks/#section=data-r13&hw=ph&test=fortune
======
urza
I expected better results from asp.net core. Performance was one of their main
objectvies. It is for sure tremendes improvement over previous asp.net
frameworks, but I kind of hoped that I will see them on top 10 or so...

